# Control of cursed milkweed



## Hayman1

Has anyone figured out a chemical control for spot treatment of milkweed that is not restricted? I know that rup will work, just trying to not have my wife walk aimlessly around the field painting milkweed plants. Seems like they thrive when the ground is rock hard and therefore hoeing them is not an option. I think spraying is the only way to get the tuber. I have a mess of them in my new og field and I want them gone. Thanks.


----------



## Vol

2-4d overspray and 5 years is the most environmental way.....you have to spray for them about twice a season....after emerging....and then later in the summer they re-emerge. Keeping them suppressed starves their root system....but it takes a long time.

Regards, Mike

http://extension.psu.edu/pests/weeds/weed-id/common-milkweed


----------



## slowzuki

I'd imagine garlon and milestone would work as spot treatments and not have to worry about overspray as much.


----------



## Vol

Milestone is very over-rated here in the South. I used it for about 5 years on some hard to control perennials weeds and it never killed them. Too expensive for that kind of result. I could have gotten suppression a whole lot cheaper....and suppression is not what I was looking for. I have had better results with Pasturegard than I have with Milestone.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki

Pasture guard is largely similar to garlon - a triclopyr based herbicide for woody broadleaves.


----------



## BCRick

Make sure you scroll down to the letter from J. Cooner of the Whitehall Institute.

https://www.qdma.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43116

2-3 years of a little fall field painting.

BCRick


----------



## Hayman1

My coop rep says grazon next will work. Going to give it a try. Too dry to dig them


----------



## VA Haymaker

From VA Tech's Hay and Pasture Herbicide Guide,

"Few herbicides are good on milkweed. In university testing, the best results were obtained with products containing the active ingredients aminopyralid and/or fluroxypyr; examples include GrazonNext HL and Surmount. A high rate of dicamba (32-64 oz/acre) can also be effective, but can injure grasses during periods of stress. Surmount is a restricted-use product. Surmount and GrazonNext HL are labeled for pasture only."

Also think dicamba and 2,4 D (Weedmaster) might be a good choice.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## 506

I have the Antelope horn variety on my place. I tried Grazon HL with no effect. I tried Cimmaron Max on another pasture with the same result. I'm at the point of using Eraser with a surfactant in a pump sprayer. I fly a desk all day so aimlessly wandering the pastures with a pump sprayer seems to be my exercise ethic every weekend.


----------

